# DIY Background



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I finally got my background finished sealed and under water now we have fish in with it and hear is the finished product.
Thanks again toember Alasse for the great Diy walkthrough and answering my questions Aquarium Gallery - finished product background under water


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look great!I dig the place for plant on cliff(shelf).Possibily even a piece of wood could be incorporated.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks , I had a good time making it and a lot of help from others who have made them.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

If and when i do change up the look id like a nice piece of drift wood about 9-14 inches long i think would also look great.


----------

